# How do I stop Coco going up the stairs?



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

get a baby gate...that is what we did for Lady
Teaching her not to go up, sounds like you are doing well, lots of praise when she stays


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The baby gate is the easiest to teach the boundary. As long as she never gets to go upstars you should be about to get rid of it in a couple of months(but keep it in the shed or something just incase she's not ready). Rather that or you will have to have your eye on her all the time, then there's the kids. They a good at teaching bad habits to dogs. 


So I'd definitely say baby gate is the best option.


We are split level house, so our girls needed to learn the stares to get to our front door. 


How long till she needs to go stay at your parents, if you start with the gate now you might not need it at their house.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Then it's just going to be a case of teaching the kids not to encourage her to fallow them up. 

And you keeping an eye on her, catching her before she tiers them. But you may finde she will go through a defiant stage where she will deliberately mess about on them because she knows it will get her attention. 

The gate allows you to get past that stage with her never learning to go up them in the first place.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think a lot depends on the individual dog, you maybe lucky enough to have one that accepts your rules easily - myself - well, we still have the stair gate up over a year later!! We do take him to other peoples houses and say a stern no if he looks up the stairs, it hasn't however stopped him bolting up on the odd occasion - he knows he shouldn't but thinks its great fun, most of the time he doesn't though. We have tried training at home and he has stayed downstairs when I have gone upstairs but it doesn't last and usually by the second day he has come charging up with a big daft doggy grin, wagging his tail like mad!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. We have never let up pup go upstairs from day one. My husband made a walk-over type of gate which we just stepped over (about 18" high). We took it down after about 16 weeks. It actually was no trouble, and we did get used to stepping over it. I used to leave items that I was taking upstairs behind it to save keep going upstairs, so it was actually a bit of a time-saver! We took it away after about 16 weeks, and she has never asked to go upstairs, and just puts her feet on the second step and looks up at us if we are on the landing now. In addition we have said "No" to going upstairs. We hope this continues in the future. Hope this helps.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sorry but I think you will have to get a baby gate again! There are pretty good ones these days. I have one that is very easy to walk through. My house is open plan so its essential to have one when they are muddy.


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I had the same problem with Oscar and like you I didn't want a babygate. I struggled to get him downstairs once he had got up there and he started growling at me if i tried to pick him up. I tried everything but I had to give in and went for the babygate, and it was the best thing I did. I can now go for a shower in peace without worrying what Oscar is up to. He still cries at the bottom of the stairs for me but he is getting better everyday and will hopefully eventually stop crying.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The baby gate is the easiest option. That said with Kiki we didn't use one on the stairs, although I did have a gate across the kitchen door so there was a safe place that I could leave her.
She was, however, a very biddable pup and learnt 'No' very quickly and did not follow me up the stairs when told 'no'. When she got to about 7 months ish we relaxed the not up stairs rule and she is allowed to go up during the day - often to be found snuggled with a child who is reading! But at bed time she is told 'no' and she potters off to her own bed in the kitchen with a slightly resigned huff.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:I'm just too soft mine both are allowed up, it's a lot easy :laugh::laugh::laugh: but they only really want to go up if I/ we go up, they're not roaming the house. X


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Someone mentioned "boundaries" could anyone explain to my poo what they are! He seems to have forgotten all about them - 7 months this Friday and think might be coming into adolescence - very deaf to any request to do anything that might involve him being good!

We could not use a babygate as we live in a 4 storey town house with kitchen on the first floor and he sleeps upstairs with us. Keeps him busy following me up and down stairs all day long!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a stair gate in my hallway so it blocks mine from darting out the front door and also stops her going upstairs. If the gate is left open, which is often with 4 kids, Millie will just stand at the bottom looking up.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------

